# And So Begins a Transformation...



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 4, 2019)

I have a love for dean ml's, but love ibanez necks and specs far more and the xiphos just dosent do it, so i decided to find a way to make the two one. I put some feelers out and @Randy came through and said he could make this happen. So i grabbed the parts guitar, an rg5ex1, sent it off. So epic progress picstory to follow


----------



## mlp187 (Nov 4, 2019)

Oooooooooooh sexy time!!! Good for you amd Randy, making it happen!!!


----------



## JimF (Nov 5, 2019)

YAS!
Following this thread!


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 6, 2019)

mlp187 said:


> Oooooooooooh sexy time!!! Good for you amd Randy, making it happen!!!





JimF said:


> YAS!
> Following this thread!



Super hype for this. This will be my first "custom" anything guitar related short of pickup swaps. Ive had an fr in the works for well over 5 years now and thing just keep getting pushed back on it so this has got me foaming at the mouth


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 6, 2019)

This is going to be cool. Following.


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 6, 2019)

thank you for putting that poor RG out of its misery


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 6, 2019)

jephjacques said:


> thank you for putting that poor RG out of its misery



its SOOOO bad, theres paint on the pickup rings and all....thats why i snagged it for $100, everything beside the paint is in working order lol


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 9, 2019)

Template that @Randy made up. SUPER stoked for this


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Nov 9, 2019)

Posting to follow. This can only turn out good.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 9, 2019)

One more for good measure


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 9, 2019)

Can’t wait to see this man.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 11, 2019)

Body glued up  super hype


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Nov 11, 2019)

NICE.


----------



## JimF (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 11, 2019)

Fuck yes


----------



## Heroooh (Nov 12, 2019)

Whats the finish going to be?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 12, 2019)

Heroooh said:


> Whats the finish going to be?



Im gonna try and match the headstock, maybe some kinda Confederate flag in flat black with pentagrams


----------



## Heroooh (Nov 12, 2019)

Sounds cool, not my type but it will definetely fit the guitar  cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 12, 2019)

With my paint skill i forsea a flat gray lol


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2019)

Closest I've seen to the original color. Depends on how particular you are but the original definitely has some kind of metallic flecks to it, so it leans more pewter than grey.




If I was doing it, I'd try something like this and if that wasnt metallic enough to suit me, I'd do a coat of clear with some flake/pearl in it then sand it flat. I swear by those Preval sprayers, so it'd be one of those ($5), a small can of clear ($8) and sleeve of flake from eBay ($5). The prep work is more trouble than the painting or price itself.

As far as a graphic, something like that you can do in vinyl for pretty cheap. Ive done a few single color vinyls around that size for about $30. So it's possible to get your whole wishlist of stuff within a pretty reasonable budget.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 12, 2019)

We are privy to a great becoming!


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy said:


> Closest I've seen to the original color. Depends on how particular you are but the original definitely has some kind of metallic flecks to it, so it leans more pewter than grey.
> 
> View attachment 74563
> 
> ...



My wife has a vinyl cutting machine so the decal will be no issue, so i might as well refinish the headstock so it all matches


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 14, 2019)

SOOOOOOOOOO HYPE FOR THIS!!!!.....


side note i just noticed this is definitely in the wrong spot if a mod could mobe to luthiery, modifications & customizations thatd be swell


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 16, 2019)

Alright guys, its red alder.....what pickups yall thinking?


----------



## NickS (Nov 16, 2019)

Dimebucker.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 16, 2019)

Ya know, that's the obvious answer, but like....dime didn't do obvious stuff. This build is a little of center so i wanted off center pickups lol


----------



## aesthyrian (Nov 17, 2019)

bill lawrence l500xl


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 17, 2019)

aesthyrian said:


> bill lawrence l500xl



Still too obvious lol


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 17, 2019)

SUPER HYPE FOR THE EPIC BEAST!!!


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2019)

Kornfann1024 said:


> Ya know, that's the obvious answer, but like....dime didn't do obvious stuff. This build is a little of center so i wanted off center pickups lol



If you're going for 'Dime with a twist' maybe a D-Activator X in the bridge or a ceramic Blackhawk to keep that twin bar look?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 17, 2019)

Randy said:


> If you're going for 'Dime with a twist' maybe a D-Activator X in the bridge or a ceramic Blackhawk to keep that twin bar look?



I had the DTT 700 with a deactivator x in the bridge, twas mighty


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Nov 17, 2019)

Looks pretty rad. It’s good to see a guitar designed with a nod to Dime in mind but be a little different too. Just good to see something new and refreshing for a change. Putting a Dimebucker into it would be 
like putting a hat on a hat.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Nov 18, 2019)

Nickel or gold covered Black Winters!


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 18, 2019)

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> Looks pretty rad. It’s good to see a guitar designed with a nod to Dime in mind but be a little different too. Just good to see something new and refreshing for a change. Putting a Dimebucker into it would be
> like putting a hat on a hat.




Ive never wanted to duplicate any body, thats why I've never learned a whole song from anybody(also probably why my playing sucks lol) i hear a riff i like or a technique i think is cool, learn that and try and use it in my own playing. I never wanted to sound like someone else, so i always tries to do stuff id never seen before.


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Nov 18, 2019)

That’s how I roll too. Learn a song (parts of) add it to the riff bank and then move on to something else. One thing though I noticed early in my guitar journey was that when I learned a riff, lick or whatever, somehow the magic of that song seemed to be lost after that. Because of that I’ve not learned or tried to play any PanterA songs, not a single one and never will. Anyone else like that?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 18, 2019)

Ive never nailed the exact tone so the magic is still there but i agree


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 19, 2019)

In thinking a duncan custom with an eldiablo coil and an invader coil....maybe


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 20, 2019)

Almost


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Nov 20, 2019)

Killer. It’s going to be a thing of beauty.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 20, 2019)

I hope so, maybe if im fortunate enough ill compile a collection of these bastards XD


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Nov 20, 2019)

I nearly dropped the hammer on a Dean From Hell a while back, but I’m thinking of doing something along the same line as you have, you know ML shape’ish but do my own thing. It’s never gotten any further than the idea stage.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 20, 2019)

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> I nearly dropped the hammer on a Dean From Hell a while back, but I’m thinking of doing something along the same line as you have, you know ML shape’ish but do my own thing. It’s never gotten any further than the idea stage.



Ive had this idea kicking around now for about 8ish years....never had the money to do anything about it though until recently so as soon as the opportunity arose...i f$^king sent it lol. I had an ml years ago that i sold, in hind sight i should have upgraded it but to late now


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 21, 2019)

Input jack route, as to keep the cable from wrapping all around the leg fulcrum


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 24, 2019)

All thats left now is neck screws and bridge post

B)


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 26, 2019)

So kinda want an invader with blades instead of hex screws......is there such and animal?


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Nov 26, 2019)

Not sure how good it is.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Nov 26, 2019)

I actually was thinking about an invader/el diablo cross a few days ago.....i hate those pole pieces with a passion though...


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Nov 26, 2019)

It’s one ugly pickup for sure


----------



## Zhysick (Nov 29, 2019)

You could just swap the poles for socked head screws like the Black Winter but bigger diameter... It would look sick and the would should not be very different, probably a bit sharper/tighter...

It is pretty easy to swap pole pieces when are actual screws like those and even changing the length or the alloy can change the sound and character of a pickup so it is a very easy and cheap way to fine tune an almost perfect pickup.


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Dec 3, 2019)

Hey Kornfann1024, where’s the build up to please?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 3, 2019)

Just neck screws, holiday hold up lol so soon


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 6, 2019)

Strictly a teaser..0


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Dec 6, 2019)

Dang. It’s already looking damn good. What do you think you’ll do with paint/finish?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 6, 2019)

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> Dang. It’s already looking damn good. What do you think you’ll do with paint/finish?



Im gonna stick with the matte gray of the 5ex1, im not i to flashy finishes


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Dec 6, 2019)

Yeah nice mate. That neck looks fast as all get out. I have an RG neck from back in the day and am thinking of doing something similar. It’s an awesome neck I had it refretted a few years back but haven’t done anything with it. But your idea is giving me ideas.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 6, 2019)

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> Yeah nice mate. That neck looks fast as all get out. I have an RG neck from back in the day and am thinking of doing something similar. It’s an awesome neck I had it refretted a few years back but haven’t done anything with it. But your idea is giving me ideas.




I have an ibanez that belong to my late uncle that is the best neck ive ever put my hands on, but it have some flat spots in the frets and im affraid to do anything to it


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Dec 6, 2019)

This neck was the same divots in the rosewood and the frets were way beyond repair. I almost threw it out but it just feels really nice in the hand. A luthier local to me came recommended from another guitar player and he did a brilliant job. Stoked.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 6, 2019)

This, its currently apart and im gathering parts, the bridge was AWFUL, i wanted to keep it as orginal to what my uncle had as possible but still tweek it to my liking so i "filled" the middle pickup with a hard foam cover it in silicone and am awaiting a friend of mine to wrap it in vinyl.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 7, 2019)

Sweet baby jesus.....I'm in love


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Dec 7, 2019)

It’s sick. I’m really digging that shape


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 7, 2019)

I cant wait to get ahold of this beast


Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> It’s sick. I’m really digging that shape


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 12, 2019)

So forgive the HEAVY pic spam, but im SOOOOO unbelievably stoked to get this thing, @Randy did an amazing job taking an idea ive had kicking around almost a decade and bringing it to life. These are the last shots before it ships and then paint and reassembly. This is incredable


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 13, 2019)

So @Randy shipped YESTERDAY and i received today....and i am FAR BEYOND pleased(see what i did there lol) this thing FEELS like home already with no hardware or paint or string....THE only way it could get better is if it was neck thru. I havent been able to put it down since i unboxed it. It is HUGE, i forgot how big these things are lol. Cant say enough good thins about Randy and how the communications and over all experience was, he literally took a 10+year old photo shop idea and made it come to life. Thanks a million man


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Dec 13, 2019)

FARKIN SIIIIIICK


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Dec 13, 2019)

Also, did you serve man?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 13, 2019)

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> Also, did you serve man?



I did not, i tried to enlist but at the time they were starting to pull troops out of afganistan and my tattoos dq'd me...the tag is my fathers, he passed away on 11/6


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Dec 13, 2019)

Ah sweet man. Respect.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 14, 2019)

That's a beauty. I'm jealous


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 15, 2019)

Alright guys so im torn between a dime set of duncans, or an xn2 and a deactivator


----------



## Zhysick (Dec 15, 2019)

X2N with a PAF Pro on neck


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 16, 2019)

I think ive made my decision, but idk if the neck should be covered or plastic bobbins?


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Dec 16, 2019)

Dude, that thing is fuckin fantastic. And I don’t know what you’re thinking as far as the pickup color scheme, but I bet cream and black zebra on neck and bridge would look great.


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Dec 16, 2019)

Black all the way in my opinion. But the neck should be bobbin. Just sayin.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 16, 2019)

youngthrasher9 said:


> Dude, that thing is fuckin fantastic. And I don’t know what you’re thinking as far as the pickup color scheme, but I bet cream and black zebra on neck and bridge would look great.



Thanks man, your build is equally as sick. Ive personally always HATED zebra anything lol


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 18, 2019)

UPDATE: paint guy has it....and now we wait...


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Dec 29, 2019)

Another small update. Paint guy said about 2ish weeks weather permitting, so hopefully soon


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jan 9, 2020)

Teenytiny update, pulled the trigger on an x2n and a titan bridge for the neck


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jan 22, 2020)

Pickups are here


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Jan 22, 2020)

Kornfann1024 said:


> Pickups are here
> View attachment 76901



I’m getting excited for you hahaha


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jan 23, 2020)

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> I’m getting excited for you hahaha



My buddy thats painting it hit me up a couple days ago, and was like " so change of plans flat gray is out. Im gonna primer its gray, hit it with chrome and then gloss black and then an overspray of nickle." So im pretty intrigued. Just waiting for this awful weather to break


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Jan 23, 2020)

Kornfann1024 said:


> My buddy thats painting it hit me up a couple days ago, and was like " so change of plans flat gray is out. Im gonna primer its gray, hit it with chrome and then gloss black and then an overspray of nickle." So im pretty intrigued. Just waiting for this awful weather to break



Fuck that sounds pretty rad. Will be interesting to see how it comes out.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jan 23, 2020)

Yea im pretty stoked, he did a buddy of mines bass in this purple that came out really nice and this other in a blue burst


so we'll see


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Feb 4, 2020)

Weather has been crap so nothing yet....now the impatience sets in B[


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Feb 27, 2020)

Nearly into March now Kornfann1024, where are you up to with the build?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Feb 28, 2020)

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> Nearly into March now Kornfann1024, where are you up to with the build?


Still waiting on paint, its either been to cold or raining :/


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Feb 28, 2020)

Kornfann1024 said:


> Still waiting on paint, its either been to cold or raining :/



Ah bummer mate.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Feb 28, 2020)

Yea, im starting to get antsy, i just moved and things have been pretty hectic so im hoping the weather here breaks and i get this dine soon


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Feb 28, 2020)

Yeah moving sucks, but a new guitar should brighten things up.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Feb 28, 2020)

Thats what im hoping, new amp soon as well


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Feb 28, 2020)

New guitar + new amp = good times
I’ve been banned (by my wife of course) from buying anymore gear this year, looking forward to 2021. Haha.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Feb 28, 2020)

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> New guitar + new amp = good times
> I’ve been banned (by my wife of course) from buying anymore gear this year, looking forward to 2021. Haha.



Aweful early in the year for a gear embargo man XD


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Apr 7, 2020)

Bump back from the dead, the weather is finally turning and the sealer went on today, paint should be starting within days!!!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 15, 2020)

So?!


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jun 16, 2020)

steinmetzify said:


> So?!


Still waiting unfortunately. The guy painting it for me got shipped off to western pa for work so no movement :/


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 16, 2020)

LAME


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jun 16, 2020)

steinmetzify said:


> LAME




Agreed....im getting very antsy. I have another project in the works of an fr, and i have a piece of a 600 year old oak tree thats famous in my area that i need to have milled and dried to make a top for something


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 16, 2020)

Sorry man, was just really stoked to see this done. Blows when it takes this long.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jun 16, 2020)

steinmetzify said:


> Sorry man, was just really stoked to see this done. Blows when it takes this long.



Trust me.....i wanna see it done 2


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Jun 18, 2020)

>in for when this gets done, awesome project


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jun 21, 2020)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> >in for when this gets done, awesome project



Super antsy


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jun 25, 2020)

Tiny update, hes heading home and says hes gonna try and get it done this weekend


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Aug 5, 2020)

Been ages since the last news, hows it coming is it done?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Aug 5, 2020)

Charlie Foxtrot 3rd said:


> Been ages since the last news, hows it coming is it done?



Unfortunately no progress, still waiting in paint :[


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 9, 2020)

Sooo...whatever happened to this build?


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Sep 30, 2021)

Necroupdate. I moved and had alot of personal issues and minor house maintenence to do, still awaiting paint :l the buddy of mine has had this thing almost 2 years to paint it so ‍.....


----------



## STRHelvete (Oct 30, 2021)

Xk6m6m5X said:


> Necroupdate. I moved and had alot of personal issues and minor house maintenence to do, still awaiting paint :l the buddy of mine has had this thing almost 2 years to paint it so ‍.....


 I'm definitely waiting to see how this turns out


----------

